# Australian Occupational Therapists Interested in Practising in Canada



## moelle27 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi 

I'm an Occupational Therapist who is planning on moving to Canada within the next 12 months.

I've just registered to write the National OT Certification Exam (NOTCE) required to practice as an OT in Canada.

This is offered at Monash Peninsula Campus in Melbourne, Victoria. Is anyone else interested in completing the exam in Australia? 

I ask because the additional exam site fee is $1,000 (CAD) but is split between however many people are taking the exam at the Australian site. Just asking in case anyone is thinking of taking the exam in July 

Registration deadline is May 15 for the July exam. 

Cheers,
Ellen


----------



## JoshLedger (Oct 14, 2013)

*How was your Exams*



moelle27 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm an Occupational Therapist who is planning on moving to Canada within the next 12 months.
> 
> ...


Hello Ellen

How r u and how was your exam
Even I wrote the exams on July 6
Have you migrated to Canada


----------

